# Fast Path ? Meine Easy Box sagt "NEIN!"



## ice2009 (25. Juni 2009)

Hi

Ich habe eine Regio-Leitung bei Arcor. 3000er-Leitung mit "VOIP" !
Download:  3456 Kbps.
Upload:  448 Kbps.
Mit der Bandbreite bin ich zufrieden mehr brauch ich im ganzen Leben nicht.
Da ich aber Wert auf eine gute Ping lege haben ich Fast Path bestellt.
Das Schreiben zur Freischaltung habe ich bereits erhalten.
Trotzdem ist meine Ping typisch für DSL ohne Fast Path 60 bis 65.
In Quake Wars aufgrund des bitterbösen Netcodes sogar bis 95.
Hatte damals TDSL 1000 mit Fast Path da war die ping 28 bis 32.
Meine Easy Box 602 zeigt unter ADSL-Status auch "Interleave Path" an.
Als ich bei der Störungsstelle von Arcor angerufen habe meinten die
"Fast Path verbessert die Ping nur um 3ms" Ebenfalls wurde behauptet, dass FP bereits geschaltet wäre und meine Easy Box 602 nur immer noch "Interleave Path" anzeigen würde da die Leistung von FP so gering wäre das die das nicht richtig erkennen könne.

Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen um ehrlich zu sein. FP ist meiner Meinung nach nicht geschaltet. Was meint ihr dazu ?


----------



## midnight (25. Juni 2009)

Also 60 ist doch etwas viel für "mit Fastpath". Ich habe auch Arcor mit Fastpath, allerdings 6000. Mein Ping liegt (in CS:S) bei etwa 20.

Soweit ich weiß, ist FP bei Arcor kostenlos und eigentlich immer dabei.
Das FP 3 ms bringt ist humbug...

Bei mir wars mal so, dass ich, als ich einen Linksys-Router verwendete, plötzlich kein FP mehr hatte. Wie auch immer es das interne Modem geschafft hatte, es auszuschalten... Hast du vielleicht ein anderes Modem, mit dem du mal rumprobieren könntest?

so far


----------



## dot (25. Juni 2009)

Einen tracert posten, ansonsten ist die Diskussionsbasis nicht gegeben


----------



## ice2009 (26. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Antworten. Was ist denn ein "Tracert" ? Sry hab noch nicht so die Ahnung von Netzwerken/Routern usw. Habe noch ein D-Link-Router mal sehen ob der damit funktioniert.


----------



## Sash (26. Juni 2009)

hab auch arcor, und über dlan hab ich mom nach heise.de 30ms
also unter ausführen: ping heise.de /t
damals in der alten wohnung hatte ich isdn plus dsl, und nen ping von nur 17-20ms. ka wieso das jetzt soviel lahmer ist... auf den anderen rechner der direkt per lan dran ist hat auch 28ms oder mehr.. easy box 802 haben wir, wegen isdn.


----------



## nyso (26. Juni 2009)

Ha, ich hab auch diese Regio-Leitung, genau das gleiche Problem wie du. Der Ping ist viel zu hoch. Aber was bitte ist Fast Path?


----------



## Sash (26. Juni 2009)

ohne fast path wird das geschickte datenpacket kontrolliert ob alles richtig ist. mit fast path kann das übergangen werden und die reaktionszeiten sind kürzer, somit schneller. arcor hats eigentlich standard. bei der t-com mußte man es zusätzlich buchen was 1€ im monat mehr kostete.. war damals jedenfalls so. bei der t-com damals hatte ich ohne fp ca 60ms, mit fp ca 20-30ms oder so.. jedenfalls bei arcor hatte ich sofort um die 20, jetzt eben knapp 30 mit der neuen technik...


----------



## ice2009 (26. Juni 2009)

Ich werd die so oft anrufen bis die das geregelt haben. Ist ja echt krass im 21. Jahrhundert eine Ping von 60+ zu haben. Da haste im e-sport einen riesigen Nachteil. Vor allem da ich für Wolfenstein (04.08.2009) ein Team auf die Beine stellen möchte. Wenn der Netcode da genauso "bescheiden" wie in ETQW ist dann gute Nacht Marie. Ich vermisse meine 16000er TDSL-Leitung jetzt schon, da hatte ich in "Beben 3 von id software" ne ping von 9 bis 11.
Ich muss halt am Ball bleiben und hoffen das die das regeln. Ich versuch ma meinen alten D-Link-Router anzuschließen.
Fast Path kann man bei Arcor anrufen und bestellen. Die sagten zu mir das das komplett kostenlos ist. Dann halbiert sich deine Ping. Da so ein Fehlerprotokoll abgeschaltet wird. Aber keine Angst hatte damals eine lange Zeit Fast Path und da kamen nie Fehler.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (26. Juni 2009)

DSL Speedtest | DSL Test zum Messen der DSL Geschwindigkeit

Mach doch mal hier nen Speedtest und sag uns, welche Ping dir angezeigt wird. Ich habe 37 bis 39 und das hab ich auch oftmals in online Games, aber meist nur auf deutschen Servern wohlgemerkt. Im Ausland isses dann auch schon mal 60ms oder so.


----------



## ice2009 (26. Juni 2009)

Danke für den Link mit dem SpeedTest.

Wie zu erwarten war:
Download: 2952 kbps
Upload: 366 kbps
Ping: 62ms
Demnach kein Fast Past freigeschaltet.


----------



## nyso (26. Juni 2009)

Also ich komm da auf einen Ping von 76ms!!!
Kann ich mich da an Vodafone wenden, damit die mir das einrichten?


----------



## ice2009 (26. Juni 2009)

Ruf einfach bei deinem Provider Arcor oder Vodafone an und bestelle Fast Path. Das soll dann innerhalb von 24 Stunden funktionieren. Welche Leitung hast du ? 3000 ?


----------



## nyso (26. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich 6000er, aber das hier ist das Testergebnis:
Download Speed: 2870 kbps (358.8 KB/s)
Upload Speed: 356 kbps (44.5 KB/s)
Pingzeit: 76 ms


----------



## ice2009 (26. Juni 2009)

Deine Ping ist ja noch schlechter als meine.
Das ist echt krass.
Haste VOIP ? Ich hab eine Easy Box 602. Ich hoffe für dich das bei dir Fast Path ohne Probleme klappt. Falls es bei dir geht kannste ja hier im Thread antworten. Wäre cool. Dann wüsste ich zuwenigst das das möglich ist.


----------



## ice2009 (26. Juni 2009)

Ich kannte mal einen "Beben 3 Spieler" der hatte damals eine Arcor DSL 2000 Leitung und eine Ping von 26ms.


----------



## Driftking007 (26. Juni 2009)

Da ihr hier gerade so schön über Fastpath diskutiert hab ich hier auch mal eine Frage:

Kann das sein, das Fastpath nicht mit DSL-Lite möglich ist, und warum nicht?

Ich hatte nämlich mal ne anfrage wegen fastpath an die Telekom geschickt, doch die haben geantwortet, dass es zu zeit aus technischer sicht icht möglich ist.
Ich besitze DSL-Lite 386 Kbits, und der Upload von 96 kbits nervt total, ich kann damit nicht mal richtig im netzt spielen, ohne dass ich alle paar minuten einen derbsten pinganstieg habe. Standartping ist 79 - 86 und nach allen 3 bis 4 min. hab ich, egal wo, immer für n paar Sekunden einen Ping von über 200 und manchmal über 500 ? Das ist doch nicht normal ? Daher wollte ich das mit dem Fastpath mal versuchen.


----------



## dot (26. Juni 2009)

Zum Tracert -> Start -> Ausfuehren -> cmd


```
tracert heise.de
```

Resultat:


```
1    17 ms    18 ms     *      [x.x.x.x]
  2    16 ms    15 ms    15 ms   [x.x.x.x]

  3    22 ms    28 ms    21 ms  [x.x.x.x]
  4    22 ms    20 ms    20 ms  [x.x.x.x]
  5    24 ms    25 ms    22 ms  heise1.f.de.plusline.net [82.98.98.102]
  6    24 ms    25 ms    22 ms  redirector.heise.de [193.99.144.80]
```

Wichtig ist die Reaktionszeit bis zum 1 "Hop". Alle Punkte dahinter werden durch eine Fastpath/Interleaving Einstellung nicht beruehrt.

@ Driftking007
Fastpath gibt es bei der T-Com nur noch bei 16MBit Anschlueszen.


----------



## ice2009 (26. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich heise.de anpinge hab ich ne Ping von 44 ms.


----------



## uuodan (26. Juni 2009)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Da ihr hier gerade so schön über Fastpath diskutiert hab ich hier auch mal eine Frage:
> 
> Kann das sein, das Fastpath nicht mit DSL-Lite möglich ist, und warum nicht?
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach: T-Online schaltet FP nur, wenn die Leitungswerte entsprechend stimmen. Für die FP-Option muss die Leitung weitere 3dB "Reserve" bieten. Ist das nicht der Fall, wird es nicht angeboten und demnach nicht realisiert. Da du ohnehin nur DSL-Lite bekommst, ist deine Leitung von Natur aus schon "schlecht" in Bezug auf die Dämpfung (und somit die Qualität). Der 3dB-Puffer ist bei dir nicht gegeben, ergo gibt es kein FP. So einfach ist das, wenn auch sicher ärgerlich. Mit dem Upload (eher den vorgegebenen Datenraten) verhält es sich ähnlich.

MFG


----------



## Driftking007 (26. Juni 2009)

Danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## ice2009 (29. Juni 2009)

*tracert*

Bei dem tracert zu heise.de steht meist 40-41ms.
Habe sogar eine andere Easy Box mit einer älteren Firmware getestet.
Das steht immer "Interleave Path".
(cmd ping heise.de 43ms)
COD Ping 60 auf dem "besten" deutschen Public.
SpeedTest 63ms
Quake Wars manchmal bis zu 115ms
Q3A: Ping 49 bis 50
Da die Leitung ja eh über T-Com läuft meint ihr es bringt was da mal anzurufen und zu prüfen ob Fast Path geschaltet ist ?


----------



## dot (29. Juni 2009)

Du hast bei Zeile 1 des Tracerts schon 40ms? Dann ist es imo wirklich kein "Fastpath".
Wenn du einen Komplettanschlusz bei Arcor hast, dann werden die dich vermutlich nur dahin abwimmeln, womit sie aber eigentlich auch Recht haben.


----------



## ice2009 (29. Juni 2009)

In der ersten Reihe pingt Windows nur meine Easy Box an. Da steht
<1ms <1ms <1ms. Danach immer 41 bis 46ms.
Der Angestellte bei der Störungstelle bei Arcor meinte das die Easy Box nur weiterhin
Interleave Path anzeigen würde da das FP-Signal so schwach wäre.
Er meint das bei mir FP meine Ping nur um ca. 3ms verbessert und das es
geschaltet wäre. Ich habe seit 7 Jahren Internet und soetwas noch nie gehört. Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass bei mir FP geschaltet ist. Ein anderes Modem/Router kann ich nicht anschließen da ich VOIP habe und nur einen alten ADSL2+ Router mit eingebauten Modem ohne VOIP. Dort ist es auch unmöglich die Arcor-Zugangsdaten einzutragen, da Arcor einen speziellen Code benutzt der nur in der Easy Box funktioniert.


----------



## midnight (29. Juni 2009)

Das Problem mit der Easybox ist, dass du zwar Zugangsdaten für DSL kriegst, aber fürs VOIP nicht. Mein Bruder kämpft auch damit.

Plan:
1) Störhotline anrufen und DSL-Zugangsdaten erfahren
2) Anderen Router anschließen und gucken ob Fastpath funktioniert
3) Wenns funktioniert, Hotline wieder anrufen und fragen, ob es ECHTES ISDN gibt.

ISDN kostet zwar ich glaube 2 oder 3€ mehr, erspart (finde ich zumindest) aber viel Chaos.

so far


----------



## l33 (25. Juli 2009)

Ice du hast nä Private PN von mir  zwecks hilfestellung zu deinem Problem Grüsse

Also Interleaving filtert die pakete zwischen Modem und Teilnehmer Port (HVT oder VST ) Pakete bekommen eine prüfsumme mit verschiedenen Headern die der Port auflöst bzw korrigiert , dieses profil ist sinnvoll wenn es probleme bei der Sprachquallität bei Voip Anschlüssen gibt.

bei Fastpath exestiert das Profil auf dem Port nicht bzw ist interleaving deaktiviert was natürlich auf grund dessen das ein Paket nicht berechnet oder korrigiert werden muss was sich Positiv auf die Latencen auswirkt 

dein ping wird sich um 50 % halbieren ca 20 - 25 ms wirst du dann haben


----------



## nyso (25. Juli 2009)

Ich habe gestern mal bei Vodafone angerufen, um FastPath aktivieren zu lassen. Und NICHTS DA!!! Die Dame am Telefon meinte zu mir, da ich ja Vodafone- Regio habe kann das leider nicht aktiviert werden


----------



## l33 (26. Juli 2009)

ansich schon regio heist nichts andere wie DSL resale also DSL port von der Tcom , versuchs nochmal mit ner andern Dame


----------

